# Drawers chest -> vivarium conversion



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, my old man recently bought back a chest of old drawers from a house he cleared and the second i saw them i thought "I wonder if i can make a vivarium from that?" and i decided to give it a go mehee, 

This is a build on a budget all of the wood i already had lying around and did not pay a penny for it, hence why its a mixture of mdf hardboard and ply but it works and is solid :lol2:

It is still a work in progress as i need to get paid before i can buy any glass and other bits and pieces, i am looking for ideas or suggestions to add to the project ill include a list of materials used and expenses in this post.

*Expenses:*
£2 - Woodscrews
£5 Silicone

*Materials:*
Drawer Chest
2 lengths of 18mm MDF
The draws from the chest :L
Couple lengths of 9mm ply

*Tools:*
Handsaw
Battery Drill
Wood Drill Bits
File
Sandpaper

*What i started with!*










Let it begin 

*06/01/2012*
Firstly i removed all of the old draws and cleaned up the inside as it had been sat outside for a while!










*09/01/2012*
Then a couple of days later  I strengthened the floor space of the viv with ply, i also cut two sections of MDF to fit the sides and cover the runner ish things that the draws mounted on, This also worked to strengthen and insulate the viv.










*11/01/2012*
A few days later again i have cut up one of the draws(solid wood) and used it for the vertical pieces connecting the two horizontal fronts(MDF), This doubles for look and the fact that the MDF was too thick and the side would be visible behind the runners (don't want that!) I have also looked into what i might do with the lower portion of the chest, a couple of ideas
-Another vivarium
-Storage
-Just block it off
For the time being i have a possible pull-down door that i might hinge and see how it looks. 










Well guys this is as far as i have got so far  Hope you like the build 

Thanks


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

i've never thought of using an old chest of drawers before, good work there : victory:

can i just ask ... why didnt ya use the bottom two draws instead of removing them and wasting the space. i would of left them in and used them for storing stuff :bash:


----------



## jim041 (Nov 22, 2010)

*!!*

ive used chest of drawers before also old an wardrobes on its side with one of the doors cut in half length ways to act as plynths , worked a treat only had to buy runners and glass ! oh and vent discs !!!


----------



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

smiling paul said:


> i've never thought of using an old chest of drawers before, good work there : victory:
> 
> can i just ask ... why didnt ya use the bottom two draws instead of removing them and wasting the space. i would of left them in and used them for storing stuff :bash:


The unit is very old and te draws took a lot of effort to slide in and out :L plus i wanna put all te electrics in te cupboard :L


----------

